# Soldier entitled to $125,000 dismemberment benefit after botched knee surgery



## old medic (14 Feb 2013)

Soldier entitled to $125,000 dismemberment benefit after botched knee surgery leads to amputation, judge rules

Tom Blackwell
National Post
13 Feb 2013
http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/02/13/corporal-william-gardner/


> Four years after tearing cartilage in his knee while leaping from an armoured vehicle, Cpl. William Gardner underwent the last in a string of orthopedic procedures to fix the problem. As the surgeon cut away a wedge of bone and installed a metal plate, however, he accidentally severed key blood vessels, cutting off circulation and eventually requiring the leg to be amputated above the knee.
> 
> It was a horrific outcome, but did Cpl. Gardner lose his leg as a result of military duty?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pieman (14 Feb 2013)

> It is unclear whether the soldier has also filed a medical malpractice lawsuit against the orthopedic surgeon from Collingwood, Ont., who performed the operation.



I hope he is, and for a hell of a lot more than 125K. Just peanuts for losing a limb, these insurance payout amounts should be raised significantly.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Feb 2013)

Now, let's see if there's an appeal by the CF's insurer ....


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Feb 2013)

I am going to assume there will be, if only to dissuade others from trying it.


----------



## ArmyRick (14 Feb 2013)

I know Billy and I remember when this happened. It just boggles my mind the nonsense decision that was originally made.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Feb 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I am going to assume there will be, if only to dissuade others from trying it.


I hope we're wrong, but I, sadly, agree.


----------

